# I need a name !



## Julie_in_PA (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello, I'm ... well ... I don't have a name yet. That's why I'm here, to ask for your help. I NEED a name ! What's a bunny without a name !? Just a bunny. So I need a name, and I would really like to have an extra special one !

I'm a black baby flemish giant (who's suppose to be a girl). My new mommy (who will be taking me home with her soon) likes cute/simple names. Here's some of the names she likes for example :

Pebbles

Pepper

Skittles

just to name a couple.

So can you help my mommy think of a really good name for me ?


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of yourself? It might help :biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Sep 28, 2008)

I fink Pepper is a good name.



Weelow


----------



## Julie_in_PA (Sep 28, 2008)

not yet, just one picture ... but it's of all of my brothers and sisters to ... it's a "family portrait" ...


----------



## swanlake (Sep 28, 2008)

how about black themed names?


sooty

ebony

Noire (black in french)

Inky

kara (black in turkish)


----------



## Julie_in_PA (Sep 28, 2008)

hmmm don't think Kara will work ... that's the name of my husband's ex girlfriend whom he was almost engaged to ! Even though she's kind of a friend of mine now, I don't think I want to name anything after her ... if ya know what I mean ... might be kinda weird. LOL !


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 28, 2008)

How about Cinder. It came up with another bunny that had blwack fur. Mommie loves it almosts as much as I's do!

Love Fintan!


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 28, 2008)

i like all of da names. its a hard choice for moi.


----------



## BSAR (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow ur cute!!

ands gots lots of broders and sistas!!

Savvy


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

I like Pepper that's cute. 

You could also do like Flash, Tucker, Chance. 

Magic


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 29, 2008)

Casper if you were a boy?
or duke?
or chris? 
or pepper? 
or archie?
or ollie?

and Lyla if you're a girl 
or Toula <one of my bunnies name>
or Lou <one of my bunnies name>
or Lulu
or tibbar? which is rabbit spelt backwards it can be a girl and a boys name!

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 29, 2008)

I tink no name bunny is a girl! I blow you kissy no name!!!!


Love Fintan!


----------



## Julie_in_PA (Sep 30, 2008)

A note from Julie :

Well guess what, I got some sad news today. The guy who was selling me my flemish baby said that all the babies died from diarrhea !! How Awful !! So I won't be getting my lil black bunny now ... sigh. I'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## RexyRex (Sep 30, 2008)

How terrible  I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## Wabbits4me (Oct 29, 2008)

I like Cinder


----------



## sdellin (Oct 30, 2008)

Gullivar!


----------



## lemon (Nov 11, 2008)

swanlake wrote:


> how about black themed names?
> 
> 
> sooty
> ...


I speak french here is a name Adin Ally Tink Ella. Kara sounds nice.


----------



## lemon (Nov 11, 2008)

Julie_in_PA wrote:


> A note from Julie :
> 
> Well guess what, I got some sad news today. The guy who was selling me my flemish baby said that all the babies died from diarrhea !! How Awful !! So I won't be getting my lil black bunny now ... sigh. I'll have to look elsewhere.


Oh,thats too bad.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 11, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> how about black themed names?
> 
> 
> sooty



I have to say i am partial to the name Sooty,lol!!!!!!


----------

